# I am thankful for...



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

*I am thankful for my spouse today because...*

So today I had an "I'm thankful" moment and thought we could have a thread where we can come and post things we are thankful for within our relationship. I am not thinking the whole long list but more like 1 thing each day or every other day that can give us little reminders of why we are with the one we are with.

Mine today was during a bathroom trip. Lol as I sit there doing my business I notice the stack of magazines. And I thought "I sure am glad it's Jegs and not Jugs." As competitive as I am, this is one area I don't like to feel like I am in competition.

Next


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm thankful for everything I have. It's nice to have a job, house, lawn to b*tch about.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd have to post every ten minutes! But let's see, here's one from today...

We both play on a pool league and recently I went through a tough time that resulted in me being treated unfairly, though the person who did it didn't realize he was being unfair until afterward. The whole event resulted in me having to switch teams, and that person told me in a pretty snotty way that I was too bossy and maybe I should go get my own team. 

I wasn't ready to do that, but I was so angry and annoyed that I started considering it. My husband encouraged me, and I'm getting very close to having a full, competitive team roster for the next season. 

Today, my husband called to tell me he has someone who has agreed to play for me. 

His call showed me (again) how much he keeps my best interests in heart and goes all out to help make sure I succeed.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

im really thankful for my wife. i can't imagine life without her. I truly met my match and in all ways. She is so great she amazes me constantly and i dont think i could be closer to another person in this world. We are so very close, i cant imagine being without her ever. She is a wonderful mother, helper, and wife. Very devoted. Very giving and loving. Just all of it. And she is thrilled to be my wife. It does me wonders to have her walking around being thrilled to be my wife. Because im thrilled to have her as my wife. We have our ups and downs, but it is so concrete i dont even doubt we were meant for eachother. i think all we have been through together, and put eachother through. Has made us just insanely close. As she says "we fit together like a puzzle. Neither of us would probably make it with someone else or find what we have with eachother elsewhere. People may not understand it, but we both know what our relationship is.".


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I am thankful the Forty-Niners won today


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Did yall read the original post?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm thankfull that I feel yucky only every once in awhile. tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I am thankful that my wife supports me in my business,and thinks that I'm all that and some more.
I'm thankful that we chose to get married and stay married.
.........................................................................................................
Edit.

This is not a thread jack, but I thankful you came back Jade!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Today I am thankful for the quality time my 5 year old son and I had together. Him being only 5 can sometimes make me lose my patience but recently I am finally " getting it " and have been a better father to him !!!


----------



## hurtandmiserable (Sep 23, 2012)

I am thankful, that throughout 10 years of marriage, there have been a ton more laughs than there have been tears.


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

I am thankful for my kids and for the wonderful support system I have to help me get through all of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Today: I'm thankful that my guy sees my flaws as a perfect part of me.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yikes. I am thankful for realizing how much I have to be thankful for.

The family is healthy and happy, and if that alone isnt reason for thanks - honest to god I don't know what is.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Um, I'm thankful that my DW is thrifty and she believes that as long as she has something that fills her needs she doesn't need another one.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I woke up with my 2 sons ( 7 months and 5 year old in between my wife and I ! Granted it ruins the intimacy part of our lives but wow it was wonderful having everyone there in the AM as we all slowly but surely woke up  a wonderful way to start a Monday morning !!


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Thankful my husband never scolded me , looked at me in disgust or acted like I wasn't the same person he married when I gained weight.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Thankful my husband never scolded me , looked at me in disgust or acted like I wasn't the same person he married when I gained weight.


You're lucky!  that's definitely one to be thankful about.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am thankful for my husband. 

I am thankful for the opportunity to finish college.

I am thankful for our marriage.

I am thankful for my nieces. 

I am thankful for TAM.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I am thankful for my mom.
We never had a good relationship , but ever since marriage , it has improved tremendously.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

After a week apart I am thankful we are together again. I am thankful she came here for a long weekend, I know the solo travel pushed outside her comfort zone.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am thankful for .......

A week full of anxiousness and worry turned out to be an outstanding and blessed week  all the praying I've been doing this past few weeks sure payed off !!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I am thankful to be going home this Thanksgiving weekend (Canadian) - all of us!
My 17 year old was in a serious car crash August 17th. He was in a 6 day coma and had a serious brain injury. His propected outcome grim (only 10 percent chance regaining consciousness). He is a miracle. He has short-term memory loss (not awful and still improving) and speech difficulty due to intubation and tracheotomy). He can read, write, walk, talk, text and has his regular personality. We are an hour and a half away from home and neither of us have slept in our beds since August 27th.
While I am grateful for everything surrounding his miracle and we still have weeks of rehabilitation ahead, I am grateful for this weekend pass which allows us to go home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am Thankful for being able to get my 2 little boys ready to attend Sunday Mass with my wife. The simple 1 hour spent in church is no where enough time to thank God for His many , many blessings !!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> I am thankful to be going home this Thanksgiving weekend (Canadian) - all of us!
> My 17 year old was in a serious car crash August 17th. He was in a 6 day coma and had a serious brain injury. His propected outcome grim (only 10 percent chance regaining consciousness). He is a miracle. He has short-term memory loss (not awful and still improving) and speech difficulty due to intubation and tracheotomy). He can read, write, walk, talk, text and has his regular personality. We are an hour and a half away from home and neither of us have slept in our beds since August 27th.
> While I am grateful for everything surrounding his miracle and we still have weeks of rehabilitation ahead, I am grateful for this weekend pass which allows us to go home!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You and your family are truly blessed ! Despite the tragedy last summer you are able to see a blessing with your son's recovery where others may be spiteful or angry still for what had happened. 

I'll pray for continued strength for you , our son and family.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

That my wife can cut hair, and cook, and runs errands.
It is so nice to just be able to say "sweetie, can you give me a hair cut, or did you get this or that, or whats for dinner??"
i some ways, i think i got it made...


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

OOh, I've missed seeing this thread for the last couple days. 

Yesterday's thankful moments included the way I can make dumb, off-the-wall remarks and he just cracks up. I've lost about four of my 165 pounds over the last two months, not through any special effort. I said, "If I keep losing it the way I gained it, in about five years I'll look hot, baby!" He laughed like crazy over it, and his laughing got me laughing, and... this is sort of an everyday thing. I couldn't replace him in a million years.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Like Kathy, I missed this thread because I don't really hang in this section.

I am really thankful that I have one of the best step dad ever.
My mom was diagnosed with a mental condition a few years ago and since then, she isn't herself. But he sticked around and went into early retirement so she doesn't sit by herself.
He was also of tremendous help post dday. Offered me to stay at their house. He isn't the talking type, so we didn't really discuss about it but I like his usual "how are you holding ups". He has been one of my role models for a long time.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Omgitsjoe said:


> You and your family are truly blessed ! Despite the tragedy last summer you are able to see a blessing with your son's recovery where others may be spiteful or angry still for what had happened.
> 
> I'll pray for continued strength for you , our son and family.


Thank you, your words mean a lot. When the accident first happened we didn't care how he came home, we would have fed him, diapered him, whatever. That was our only prayer, please let us bring him home.
Nothing to be spiteful about - our prayers and more have been answered!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife has given me the family that I've never had... that I'll always be thankful for even if she drives me f--king insane


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> My wife has given me the family that I've never had... that I'll always be thankful for even if she drives me f--king insane


You're blessed to be able to realize this !! Sooo many of us do nothing but complain about our respective spouses without actually realizing what he or she does to enhance our lives !!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I am thankful for being able to write this on a website which has helped me tremendously. 

I am thankful for TAM members. They have helped me think objectively and have not judged me.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm thankful my wife seems to have an unquenchable ability to do the 'small things', like put little notes in the kids lunches every day, kiss me every morning on my way out the door even if I am not in the mood, and a hundered other often invisible things. She has a different kind of wisdom than I do - and this is a good thing.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

My husband spent two hours tonight reading through my study guide with me to help me study and get ready for a big test I have Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

hurtandmiserable said:


> I am thankful, that throughout 10 years of marriage, there have been a ton more laughs than there have been tears.


^^^ Thankful there are more good time than bad times.

Also VERY thankful for my 6 year old daughter, and SO thankful that she sleeps in her own bed every night!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am thankful for ........ it being Friday  and plans to spend the entire weekend with the Mrs and 2 little boys !!


----------

